# Access Denied! Registry (Win7 x64)



## NVX_185

Hey guys.
I've a bit of a problem... There is this key in my registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\DA42BC89BF25F5BD0AF18C3B9B1A1EE8

Under "DA42BC89BF25F5BD0AF18C3B9B1A1EE8", there are 13 more sub-keys, that whenever clicked on, come up with the message 'xyz cannot be opened. An error is preventing this key from being opened. Details: Access is denied.'

I am logged on as admin, tried with UAC disabled/turned off & run Regedit as admin. All to no avail. I have also right-clicked, gone to properties, tried to modify permissions to allow my account (Admin) to access it, however it says changes can't be made because I don't have permission to.

The problem arises whenever I try to uninstall or install Gears of War for PC (the game). In the last stages of uninstallation or installation I receive a message saying that one of those 13 keys can't be accessed to complete un/installation. 

Specs are in sig.

Please help out!
Very much appreciate any help!
Thanks.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Have you tried booting into Safe Mode by pressing F8 when starting up? Also, in 7, you can enable the master admin account by typing "Security" (without the quotes) into the Start Menu and clicking Local Security Policy and expanding Local Policies and clicking Security Options and double clicking Administrator Account Status and enabling it. Then log in to Administrator and try it from there.


----------



## NVX_185

Hey! Thanks for your advice.
Unfortunately after trying both of your methods, the problem is still there. The installer for most softwares aren't working because they keep coming up with error messages about being unable to access those registry keys, and saying I require permission from admin to do so.


----------



## NVX_185

Nevermind! I fixed the problem myself.

If you've come to this thread via google and are trying to find a solution if you've got the same problem... Try this: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/404/kb404622.html#main_Set permissions. I followed the steps for Win7 x64, and it worked nicely.


----------

